# OFG - Over Fifty Group



## Joe Blow (24 June 2010)

Over Fifty Group Limited (OFG) is a provider of financial and lifestyle solutions to over 50 communities. Among a number of services offered the Company’s core business focus are Friendly Society Funds Management and Property Funds Management. Other businesses include reverse mortgages, mortgageport, and insurance.

http://www.overfifty.com.au


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 June 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Over Fifty Group Limited (OFG) is a provider of financial and lifestyle solutions to over 50 communities. Among a number of services offered the Company’s core business focus are Friendly Society Funds Management and Property Funds Management. Other businesses include reverse mortgages, mortgageport, and insurance.
> 
> http://www.overfifty.com.au




Is being over fifty a pre-requisite for investing in this stock? I'm not over fifty myself. I hope that companies like this are more open to the wider investment community. Their name is a turn off to say the least.


----------



## nulla nulla (24 June 2010)

Given Joe has access to the registration details of the forum members, maybe he could post an indication of what percentage of forum members are over 50 years of age?


----------

